# so what's new? I'm from Singapore, and looking to learn ninjutsu



## ryuu (Sep 29, 2007)

any dojo/sensei recommendations for me?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## ryuu (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks, folks...


----------



## Kacey (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## seasoned (Sep 29, 2007)

ryuu, welcome and enjoy.


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 29, 2007)

First off, greetings and welcome to MT!  Second, no recommendations in the Singapore area...never been there.


----------



## tntma12 (Sep 29, 2007)

hey there, welcome to MT


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Sorry can't help you with Singapore.


----------

